# Ted the Tyrant



## James + Ted (Jul 30, 2021)

It was January about 2 1/2 years ago. I was taking out the trash, and saw a white rabbit in the yard. Every time I tried getting close to him, he loped away. He was enjoying teasing me. This went on for about ten evenings, until I was able to trap him in a cage I acquired. Talking with a neighbor, it seems that he was left behind by someone nearby who had moved recently.



We’ve become best buddies. He has his own bedroom, and access to half the house 24/7. He does some of the cute + amusing things other bunns do, those things that steal our hearts. He grooms me, and zooms around me when I’m walking. 



My favorite thing is when I wake up, I prepare a plate of veggies. I put it in his room, but he chooses to spend time with me in the living room for a few minutes, before he goes to devour his breakfast. That makes me feel appreciated.


----------



## James + Ted (Jul 30, 2021)

Lately he’s been a handful. He figured out how to defeat the baby gate to get into my bedroom. He nibbled through my iPhone charging cord. He ate one of my throat lozenges. When I found him he was bouncing up and down on my bed.



About 2/3 of his diet is Timothy hay, but lately he doesn’t want to eat it. He just wants veggies. He has plenty of hay in his room, but he throws his empty veggie plate out into the hall to send the message that he wants it refilled. 



“No! Eat your hay.”



Later, when I’m going to the kitchen, he meets me at the gate, and sits up, assuming the begging position.



“No. Go eat your hay.”



Thump!



“No more veggies!”



THUMP!



I couldn’t help but laugh. He won. I went to wash off some carrot tops, and a small piece of carrot. After eating, he was all lovey-dovey again.



I care for him so much, I’d give him a kidney, if he needed it. But sometimes I want to strangle him.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 30, 2021)

Mischievous little cutie.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 30, 2021)

They know how to steal our hearts and our food!


----------



## SirLawrence (Jul 30, 2021)

James + Ted said:


> I care for him so much, I’d give him a kidney, if he needed it. But sometimes I want to strangle him.



I feel the same way about my Lawrence. ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## AVIE (Jul 30, 2021)

Rosey is like that too!


----------



## 4 bunny Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

They are so smart, aren't they? I would also do anything for my babies. Those little faces we just can't resist, they steal our hearts and then our food! They are so good at playing with us. Sometimes I wonder who is the pet in this relationship?


----------



## James + Ted (Jul 30, 2021)

4 bunny Mom said:


> They are so smart, aren't they? I would also do anything for my babies. Those little faces we just can't resist, they steal our hearts and then our food! They are so good at playing with us. Sometimes I wonder who is the pet in this relationship?



There is no question.

This is HIS world, and I’m just living in it.


----------



## 4 bunny Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

that is correct!! I'm just their humble slave. As long as I keep them happy, they allow me to live here.


----------



## SirLawrence (Jul 30, 2021)

Tsar Theodore would get along with my Sir Lawrence well, sounds like. 

And on second thought, I don't know what he'd want with my kidney. He'd probably try and eat it.


----------



## Martha2000 (Jul 30, 2021)

James + Ted said:


> Lately he’s been a handful. He figured out how to defeat the baby gate to get into my bedroom. He nibbled through my iPhone charging cord. He ate one of my throat lozenges. When I found him he was bouncing up and down on my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha very funny and sweet!! If it does become a problem I would suggest getting him neutered and that can stop him from eating everything  he looks lovely


----------



## James + Ted (Jul 31, 2021)

Martha2000 said:


> haha very funny and sweet!! If it does become a problem I would suggest getting him neutered and that can stop him from eating everything  he looks lovely



I talked with the vet about that, she said there’s no reason to have him neutered, if I didn’t want to do it. He’s generally well-behaved, but also high-spirited. As I write this, he is underneath me, head-butting the bottom of my chair. He keeps me amused!


----------



## Martha2000 (Jul 31, 2021)

James + Ted said:


> I talked with the vet about that, she said there’s no reason to have him neutered, if I didn’t want to do it. He’s generally well-behaved, but also high-spirited. As I write this, he is underneath me, head-butting the bottom of my chair. He keeps me amused!


So sweet!!!


----------



## James + Ted (Sep 2, 2021)

Ted usually wakes up my roommate by jumping on her bed and doing a couple of circles around her body, then sitting next to her head and staring at her until she gets up.

This morning, she woke up early and was reading in bed for a while. Then took her glasses off and set them near her pillow. She was dozing lightly, when Ted jumped up. He circled around her, then grabbed the glasses in his mouth, and gently placed them on her forehead, then stared at her.

Time to get up!

He‘s so funny, and kind of smart too. I should probably find some sort of stimulating rabbit puzzle or game to play with him occasionally.


----------

